# 230v welder, 240v compresser - breaker & wire size?



## Scot Clark (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi:

I have a Lincoln Arc welder 230V 1 phase 60Hz.  Came with a 50 amp
plug and also a 50 amp recepticle.  Wondering proper breaker and wire
size to use.  50 amp breaker and #6 wire?  Or does the breaker need
to be more amps?

The compressor is 11 peak HP, 7.5 run HP.
240 votls at 30 amps.
Would I use #8 wire and a 40 amp breaker?

** Thanks **


----------



## Scot Clark (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi:

Also wondering if 35 to 40 feet away from breaker panel is ok.
They say the closer the better for less voltage drop.

Thanks !


----------



## petey_racer (Feb 2, 2007)

For your welder #6 is fine. In a residence 6/2NM is what I would use. You do NOT need 6/3 for this. 
A two-pole 50 amp breaker is correct.

Is 30 amps the exact spec (running amps) for the compressor? If so then yes, #8 is good. Again, 8/2NM is what I would use on a 40 amp breaker.


At 35-40 feet voltage drop is not at all an issue.


----------



## Scot Clark (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi Mr. Petey:

Thanks so much.
Yes, the compressor is 30 amps - running.


----------

